# Lousy haircut. What do you think?



## bookworm14 (Apr 4, 2008)

We took our year old Maltese, Lolly, to a new groomer last week and asked for a "Summer cut". This is what we got back:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2388344992/

Yes, she had tangles in her hair, but the groomer chose to cut them off rather than try to undo them. Is this normal practice? $30 was charged.
bookworm14


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like Lolly's cut is a lot shorter than what I would consider a "summer" cut. My groomer asks how short I want the boys and if he needs to go shorter he calls me.

Did you say anything to the groomer when you picked her up?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:w00t: 
that is so short!! Was your dog very matted? if so, then I guess it would have been necessary to cut off most of her coat because it would put your dog through so much pain and time to stand there while the groomer tried to get the mats out.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Around here that is considered a "summer cut", aka: SHAVED!

Maybe next time you should ask for a puppy cut if you want it short, but not that short, and bringing in a photo of what you like is also a great idea.

Poor girl!  Although she does look cute still! Just remember, it will grow...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

If she had matts then they would have to shave her. If they aren't brushed every day they can matt all the way down to the skin and it is next to impossible to get them out without hurting the dog. It's better for the dog to be shaved and start over. It will grow quickly.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: aww she is adorable!! It's hair, don't worry it will grow back! :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

The same thing happened to us. I was so upset I had to hold back tears when I picked Toby up. I didn't even recognize him and asked the girl if she was sure it was Toby. Yes Toby did have some mats but I know she could have worked on a few and cut others out. He had so much fur cutting some off would have looked fine. We never went back and I now groom him myself.
I know she looks so different to you but she is still a cutie.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

She has a long tail still.....yay!

I think its interesting that even the head hair was shortened.

Wolfie was recently shaved but I told the groomer not to touch his face,head or tail hair or she would feel my wrath!

I have been combing him twice a day to get a handle on things. Even the shaved hair needs combing through! I am amazed how it gets snarly if I don't run the fine teeth through it.

Here's to coats growing out well! rayer:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think she still looks cute. :wub: 

I think you have to be a lot more specific than a "summer cut" (I would have interpreted that as a shave, too) or even "puppy cut"--you have to specifically show them how many inches you expect the hair to be on various parts of the body. Bringing in a photo is helpful, too, although you should still go over the details while showing them the photo.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

FIRST OF ALL YOUR PUP LOOKS CUTE ANYWAY!!!!! HOWEVER IT IS SHORT ,IT MIGHT BE THAT THERE WERE MANY MATS AND KNOTS THE GROOMER COULD GET OUT .IT WILL GROW IN .JUST MAKE SURE YOU BRUSH AND COMB FROM THE ROOT OUT TO THE ENDS .


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

A groomer did that to Boo once & he didn't have any mats. :smmadder: She was just a bad groomer. As others have said, the hair will grow back.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have found that MOST groomers do not know how to make a Maltese look good. I think it takes an extremely talented individual to hide all of the different cuts and not make it look choppy...especially around the face and ears.

Good news: Maltese hair grows out fairly fast!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think Lolly is beautiful. And she is probably loving the new cut. Most groomers don't want the first experience with them to be a bad experience so if there were a lot of mats, then they usually opt to clip them short using the comfort of the dog as the reason. Personally, I have been grooming mine for over 2 years now and even shadowed a groomer on my days off for several months and I think it's that they don't want to take the time to work the mats out, and it wouldn't be cost effective unless you would be willing to pay a lot more.

But in defense of the groomer, you really do have to be specific in what you are asking for. A 'summer cut' is pretty vague. But I would think a really good and considerate groomer would be asking you, the client, for specifics. Just always be sure to tell them exactly how long you want them to be if you should ever decide to take her to a groomer again. How long you want the ears to be, the face/muzzle, legs and tail.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She still looks adorable.

But if she was matted the groomer should have told you that when you pick her up she could be shaved down. It can be too much for a dog to sit through all that dematting.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

That is very short. But she is still adorable. I took Gigi in to be groomed last week. OMG.. It looks so choppy I am almost embarrased to show you her pic. LOL. She wears alot of dresses right now. LOL
It will grow back and in the mean time, I am looking for a different groomer.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Eeeeek that is short. :shocked: She is still a cutie. :wub: And it will grow back though. But in the mean time look for a new groomer!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

haha please don't feel alone on this....i agree with the people who suggested that you just ask for a puppy cut next time...but biggles was recently shaved down to the bare minimum also! (mainly because of matts & the groomer decided to do what he felt necessary [we're finding a new groomer]) But, bigs got tons of energy from his new makeover because he was so free w/o his long hair i guess lol ...anyways it's growing back very quick ..so don't worry  ..........ALSO...lol my first maltese is 13 yrs old and we've always kept her shaved out of convenience and it just fits her....I love malts short or long haha!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, that is a really short cut but she is still beautiful. I kept my last maltese short because her fur had curl to it and it was impossible to keep it with any length. I did keep her ears, face, and top of her head long though so I could keep bows in her hair. She was much happier with shorter hair. My current little girl was in full coat before surgery, and now she has all sorts of shaved areas and bare spots (I had not idea how much would get shaved). I found a wonderful groomer who works out of her home. I have been going to her for almost 20 years. She is just the best. Good luck with finding a new groomer!


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

She's adorable and has a class A tail. The only thing I don't like is the way the groomer cut the face, the ears and the base of the tail. I really need a cut hairdo for my boy; however, I don't think I'd be happy if they touch his ears or topknot hair not even talking about the tail (not as beautiful as your girl's).
Don't worry, the hair willl grow back, take advantage of the few weeks without the daily grooming pressure and look for a groomer who will accept you take a picture of what you want done to your malt.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

> That is very short. But she is still adorable. I took Gigi in to be groomed last week. OMG.. It looks so choppy I am almost embarrased to show you her pic. LOL. She wears alot of dresses right now. LOL
> It will grow back and in the mean time, I am looking for a different groomer.
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, Gigi is still adorable but I'd be really mad at the "groomer" for what she did to such beautiful. Her cut is just the same as the one I did to Maxi three weeks ago with a bad clipper I turned back to the store. The only difference is that I'm not a groomer and after seeing the "results" I almost committed suicide . Some people simply charge for messing up our babies.
But you're right, hair will grow back, and really fast


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The cut looks fine. It'll grow rather quickly.

I noticed the base of the tail was shaved. This has
happened to me, as that area, gets missed quite often
while brushing, and does matt to the skin.

I have several little ones, and we enjoy the shorter cuts.
Less stress on all of us, and more time for snuggles.


----------



## kipper (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi! All of your Maltese are adorable!!
We have a 3 year old maltese named Kip and are debating on whether to cut him short or keep him long. I love the long hair, but am considering shortening the length of his ears and the top. His topknot is too long and still gets in his eyes. Anyone have any links to good haircut photos? I tried to insert a photo of Kip, but no luck. Any help would be appreciated!

Paula


----------

